# Awesome Winter Landscapes from Around the World



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2014)

Some beautiful winter landscape photos here from the US and around the world.  This is a hot springs in Yellowstone National Park in Wyoming, USA.  Add yours if you have them.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/thenorthface/winter-landscapes-you-wont-believe-exist-on-earth


----------

